# Fleas and ticks



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

hi.
can i use product for cat on my pigeons? we dont have any product for pigeons. so, can i use cat product for eliminate fleas and ticks on my pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nizamo said:


> hi.
> can i use product for cat on my pigeons? we dont have any product for pigeons. so, can i use cat product for eliminate fleas and ticks on my pigeons?


pigeon do not usually have fleas and tick.. but they can get lice and pigeon flys.. I would not use cat products on your birds unless you know what is in it., if you can find Permethrin Garden Insecticide Dust, you can dust them with that..


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

this is what Ive used for years. a spray under each wing and around the vent and they are good to go. Gets rid of the lice really well and doesn't hurt the birds at all. Use it on OBs and YBs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is in it?.... Im not a hartz fan.. for many reasons..


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

Thanks friends for reply.

Pigeonrh, so we can use dog or cat products on our birds? thanks. i will try on 1-2 birds first as trial. if everything going well, i will keep use it.. by the way thanks for the info.


nizamo
MALAYSIA


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I use Adams Flea Spray, same method as Pigeonrh. Works great and harmless to the birds.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I use Permethrin-10..I mix it myself and save $$$..its the same active ingredient and can be bought at Tractor Supply Company or online for $5-6 for 8 oz bottle and will last you a long time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nizamo said:


> hi.
> can i use product for cat on my pigeons? we dont have any product for pigeons. so, can i use cat product for eliminate fleas and ticks on my pigeons?


Which one are yout hinking about using??


----------

